# KindleBoards.com is now KBoards.com



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a heads up in case you haven't heard the news:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143542.0.html


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, Harvey!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Woah. Wait a second. Hold on here.

Are you saying there's more to this board than the writer's cafe?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Endi Webb said:


> Woah. Wait a second. Hold on here.
> 
> Are you saying there's more to this board than the writer's cafe?


Just a wee bit more...


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck with moving house - hope it all goes smoothly and that all the furniture drops back into place!  
We'll all be lounging on the furniture before you finish unpacking, but we promise to bring drinks


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I might have shown up at my home away from home to find it's not here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That happened to my grandfather....

Betsy


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> Woah. Wait a second. Hold on here.
> 
> Are you saying there's more to this board than the writer's cafe?


It's the rest of this board that makes actual money! We're the freeloaders who are running up the bandwidth and forcing Harvey into the poor house.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL!

It'll be a gentle transition... for a while after March 8th, if you go to KindleBoards.com, you'll be redirected to the new site name. Hopefully that'll give everyone time to update their browser bookmarks!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Then we'll start getting messages that say "change your bookmark, ya deadbeat!!"

And then....THEN the messages saying "sorry, loser, kindleboards is OUTTA HERE and you got left behind!" will start showing up....


----------



## Avarian (Oct 11, 2012)

Steph H said:


> Then we'll start getting messages that say "change your bookmark, ya deadbeat!!"
> 
> And then....THEN the messages saying "sorry, loser, kindleboards is OUTTA HERE and you got left behind!" will start showing up....


So what you are saying is that Kindleboards use the same break-up line as every girl I ever met?

Somehow I find that disturbing.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

So ... is this the thread where we brainstorm new domain names?  

ETA: I see the name gurus are at work in the other thread! Going there now ...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooo, new domain name. Have to say - some of the suggestions mentioned on the other thread are very inspiring.  Notnookofthenorth - wonderful double meaning.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Just a heads up in case you haven't heard the news:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143542.0.html


So if we just take the "indle" out of all our bookmarked threads, they'll be correct?

I bet KB was the one trademark infringer Amazon was never going to go after. They couldn't possibly get better free advertising. Still, I agree it's best to be cautious.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

KindelBoards.com?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

. I don't think that one will get by the legal eagles..!

The new site name has been announced!

KBoards.com

Don't use it until March 8th, though. It's a test bed right now.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

UGH! I resist change... (spoken in my best robotic monotone voice)


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

What are the chances all our threads get nuked in the process? Should I start printing out the threads I've bookmarked?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

vrabinec said:


> What are the chances all our threads get nuked in the process? Should I start printing out the threads I've bookmarked?


Pretty close to nil. It is a technical exercise, involving dozens of steps, so I won't minimize that. But we do full backups nightly of our database... And for this particular migration we will continue using the same db - because our new application server will reside in the same hosting site (and VPS) as our current app server.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

My only concern with the new domain is that people might think it's a forum about cereal. That, or ketamine.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take for Amazon to make you change it. I've had many a run-in with this type of thing.

I owned twitterbackgrounds.com, and it ran for years until the Twitter legal team threatened me.

I also owned www.jimonfacebook.com which just redirected to my FB page, and FB legal threatened me.

Lesson: Don't build brands on names of companies with 200 lawyers in their pocket.  Congrats Harvey for getting away with it for so long.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just to clarify, we've heard nothing on it from Amazon. We're doing this on our own initiative, albeit to ensure we're within Amazon's TOS. 

I have no idea if this is true, but I think it *might* be that we were one of a very small group of sites that started the month that Amazon announced Kindle (Nov 2007). Kindle was very small at that time and it was a slow build for a while. We stuck with it through that early growing period. It's possible that Amazon unofficially grandfathered us in along with a few other sites, and hasn't done so with sites that sprung up a bit more opportunistically once Kindle had hit it big.

Pure speculation, and the fact is the TOS is clear, so we're making proactive changes related to it.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Just to clarify, we've heard nothing on it from Amazon. We're doing this on our own initiative, albeit to ensure we're within Amazon's TOS.


That's amazing. Like I said, congrats on never getting "the letter". Smart move. It would eventually happen.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Just to clarify, we've heard nothing on it from Amazon. We're doing this on our own initiative, albeit to ensure we're within Amazon's TOS.


I hate to see it happen, but I think it's smart. I know lots of sites have had a long haul getting their Facebook followers to migrate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that most members won't really notice a difference.  It will be the same board. . .just with a new name. . . a name, incidentally, that many have used as shorthand for a while now.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay.. this is how slow I am.  I thought that kboards.com was an Amazon run site!!!!!!!!  

Hehe...  Harvey, awesome job keeping this thing up!  I had no idea!!!  Thought we were mucking around in deep-ubber pockets backyard and that Amazon was just super cool for giving the authors a spot to get together.  Wow.. so naive!!!  lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> Okay.. this is how slow I am. I thought that kboards.com was an Amazon run site!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hehe... Harvey, awesome job keeping this thing up! I had no idea!!! Thought we were mucking around in deep-ubber pockets backyard and that Amazon was just super cool for giving the authors a spot to get together. Wow.. so naive!!! lol


In fact, most -- by a large margin -- members here are NOT authors at all, but rather readers and fans of kindle. Did you know there are lots of other boards besides the Writer's Cafe?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> Okay.. this is how slow I am. I thought that kboards.com was an Amazon run site!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hehe... Harvey, awesome job keeping this thing up! I had no idea!!! Thought we were mucking around in deep-ubber pockets backyard and that Amazon was just super cool for giving the authors a spot to get together. Wow.. so naive!!! lol


We're an independent site, and hopefully the KBoards.com domain name will make that a little more clear. Thanks for your kind comment about the site!


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool!

Wish you all the best.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! Less than 7 hours to migration-time!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Thank you! Less than 7 hours to migration-time!


Congratulations, Harvey, on your very supportive community site. I've been here for almost two years, so I'll certainly be here after your migration tonight. I hope your membership doubles this year!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I think it will go pretty smoothly. Been doing a lot of testing the past few days. 

The biggest unknown is how long the database updates will take. We have over 2 million threads, and we have to run queries against those to update our internal links to our various posts and threads. 

Worse case, though, is we can run those in background after we bring the new site up.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I know you're a busy guy, and I'm glad the migration seems to have been mostly painless, but it'd be really spiffy if you could fix the rewrite regex to not just redirect all the old kindleboards links to the main page, because right now all (roughly) 338,000 links in Google - to say nothing of every other link to KB on the WWW - are essentially broken.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Authors: don't forget that if you've bookmarked your Bazaar pages on KINDLEBOARDS, you'll have to update those links to KBOARDS.  The link should be identical except for the change in name.  I had a bunch of threads bookmarked myself and fixing them was pretty painless.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

George Berger said:


> I know you're a busy guy, and I'm glad the migration seems to have been mostly painless, but it'd be really spiffy if you could fix the rewrite regex to not just redirect all the old kindleboards links to the main page, because right now all (roughly) 338,000 links in Google - to say nothing of every other link to KB on the WWW - are essentially broken.


Thanks. I'm working on getting this in place; .htaccess is not cooperating but will spend some time on this today.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

George Berger said:


> I know you're a busy guy, and I'm glad the migration seems to have been mostly painless, but it'd be really spiffy if you could fix the rewrite regex to not just redirect all the old kindleboards links to the main page, because right now all (roughly) 338,000 links in Google - to say nothing of every other link to KB on the WWW - are essentially broken.


This. I was looking for the thread that has 50 links to post a freebie. I'll have to search through every thread for the duration. Gah.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Missy B said:


> This. I was looking for the thread that has 50 links to post a freebie. I'll have to search through every thread for the duration. Gah.


Missy, do you have a bookmark for that thread? If so, just change the URL in the bookmark to kboards.com.

Otherwise, try the search bar - it's improving every day as Google's spiders crawl deeper into our threads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Missy, do you have a bookmark for that thread? If so, just change the URL in the bookmark to kboards.com.
> 
> Otherwise, try the search bar - it's improving every day as Google's spiders crawl deeper into our threads.


And the board search. . . .4th from the left in the bar above. . . works . . . . especially if you can narrow it down to a word or two in the title post and the board to search.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

As usual, I'm late to the party, having had a work overload this month.  So I did a double-take when my browser brought me here - wanted me to log in (huh?)! I doublechecked that I hadnt been whisked away to some virus-ridden mirror site, and decided it really was the same caring Kboard as always <3

So - the redirect is working just fine, thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad you found our new home, Jemima!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jemima_pett said:


> As usual, I'm late to the party, having had a work overload this month. So I did a double-take when my browser brought me here - wanted me to log in (huh?)! I doublechecked that I hadnt been whisked away to some virus-ridden mirror site, and decided it really was the same caring Kboard as always <3
> 
> So - the redirect is working just fine, thanks Harvey!


Jemima,

Don't forget to update any bookmarks...check the properties of any kindleboards bookmarks and change the "kindleboards.com" to kboards.com, leaving the rest of the URL the same.

Betsy


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, both!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I have no more excuses left for my most common misspellings in the location bar:

Kindleboars (which I suppose might be a site describing the fire-breathing wild pigs of central Europe)
Kindlebroads (a site with detailed transcriptions of conversations between well-read Chicago gangsters of the 1930s complaining about their girlfriends)
or Kinderboards (a monthly itinerary of one of your local nursery schools)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------

